# It happened so fast



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so, so sorry. So many of us have lost our kidz to the evil Hemangiosarcoma. This is a good place for you to be. There is lots of support for you here. I hope you still have some good days left with your precious girl. I will light a candle for her. Take care...


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I am so very very sorry about your Bebe. I lost my Lucy to the same disease last Wednesday. From diagnosis we had 4 months with her. 
When Bebe comes home from the vet make lots of memories and love her up loads. 

My heart is breaking for you. I know exactly what it is like. 

Prayers to Bebe.

Angel Lucys mum


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

I am so sorry, I too lost my lovely girl to cancer last February and wish she was still here by my feet. We decided when it returned to bring her home and love her, make memories and enjoy the time we had together to ensure we were in control of that time, that it was the best time it could be and the sort of time she would want it to be. I send you my thoughts and care and wish you strength for you, your family and your darling girl x.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry for you and your family. Hemangiosarcoma is a horrific disease and it strikes so suddenly. I'll be keeping you all in my prayers. HUGS.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry your Bebe and you are going through this. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Many thoughts and prayers for Bebe and your family. Spend as much time with her as possible and tell her how loved she is.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

It is so very hard, when they get this sick, we all go through this , it is the price we pay, for having them in our life, you love her, and she loves you, i am truley sorry.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I am so very sorry you and Bebe are going through this. I also have lost a dog to hemangio and know what you are going through. I truly hope the chemo helps Bebe and gives you both more time together. My thoughts and prayers are with you both.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I hope your baby gets better hug her lots and prayers heading your way.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*BeBe*

I am so very sorry that your BeBe has this horrible disease.
We lost our dog Snobear, literally overnight, to hemangiosarcoma-on the liver.
We chose to put him to sleep when they did exploratory surgery and found a tumor on one lobe of his liver and spots on the other lobe.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh Bebe is so beautiful and sweet. I pray she can come home soon and you can all spend lots of time with her spoiling her and loving.
Have been there myself so know what you are feeling. Hugs.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

There is never enough time.... we just have to make the most of each day as it comes along. Will keep both you and Bebe in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Bud Man Bell (Feb 25, 2007)

Praying for BEBE and her family. We just went through this with our son's golden. Maybe the chemo will give her some quality time with her family.
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

She is beautiful. Sending you all strength.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I bet that Bebe is missing you just as much as you're missing her. I hope that she can pull through and get over this horrible disease. It has taken far too many of our babies here on the forum, but I can say that this is the best place to come for support and comfort.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

We lost our Casey in December to probably the same thing. It's the hardest thing I've ever been through in my 42 years of life. This forum has been such a blessing to me. Know that you are not alone.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I have been there, not hemangiosarcoma but...

No we never have enough time. I hope she gets well enough to come home and be with the ones who lover her so much. 

I am so sorry for what you are going through.


----------



## Catalina (Jan 14, 2009)

We lost our Toby to hemangiosarcoma about 3 years ago. We discovered that he had the cancer at a well visit. He had gained 7 pounds and his belly was enlarged. It was such a gradual thing that I didn't even notice before the vet pointed it out. After an x-ray and ultrasound it was determined that the liver and spleen were both completely involved. The vet came out with tears in her eyes, gave me a hug and told me to take him home and make him happy. She said he would not be in pain and could live a normal life until his time was up. I've always been so grateful to her for not asking us to put him through treatments when he was already past the point where he'd really benefit from them. He had three very happy months while we spoiled him shamelessly. 
I hope you can take your pup home and have the same quality time we had. She looks like such a sweet girl and obviously has a loving family to care for her. This is a terribly aggressive and nasty disease but hopefully you'll still have some real quality time with her. You'll be in my thoughts!


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

My heart is breaking for you. I'm so sorry that Bebe is ill. It hurts so much when these innocent babies get sick, especially with cancer. It's just not fair.

I've had two beautiful golden boys die from cancer and it still hurts. My thoughts are with you and my hopes are with Bebe.


----------



## gigobebe (Jan 11, 2011)

Thank you so much to everyone for all your kind words and best wishes. It is really comforting to know that there are so many who have been through this and know exactly how painful it is to lose such a dear companion. I'm going to visit her tonight at the hospital, and hopefully she is responding well to the chemo. My heart goes out to all who have lost their dogs--it is truly one of the most difficult things. But I appreciate your support so much, and I know Bebe does as well


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

We're here for you and Bebe.


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

We lost our Rusty to hemangio only a month after being diagnosed. Our vet did not recommend removing his spleen, the cancer had already spread to his liver, she said he possibly would not survive the surgery. We took him home and spoiled him even more than he already had been and I took a lot of days off from work to spend with him that month. It is hard losing our beloved furkids to this horrific disease and my heart goes out to you, I know what you are going through. I hope the chemo gives you some extra precious time with her. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## gigobebe (Jan 11, 2011)

*Update*

We just got back from the vet. We managed to take her home, but things are really not looking that great. What startled me the most was when the doctor said, "In my 25 years of practice, I have never seen hemangiosarcoma that's as aggressive as it is in Bebe." He said the cancer is all over the entire left half of her liver 

I asked him about Doxorubicin, and he said that he doesn't recommend we go to a specialist for such a strong medicine because the cancer has spread so quickly and is so aggressive. It probably wouldn't buy us that much more time. He gave us two medications to take every other day, and he said hopefully the medicine will shrink the cancer and hold it off some more. I forgot what the names of the medicines are--I will have to ask my mom. 

She seemed more energetic than when we visited her yesterday--I guess the medicine worked at least. I took her to the car and snapped a couple of pictures while waiting for my mom to pay for the medicine. She immediately went to sleep in the back of the car.

Sigh. I want to stay positive but it is just so hard, especially hearing what the doctor had to say. I want to believe that she can make it, but the cancer is just so invasive and frightening...I don't even know if she will make it to tomorrow that's how scared I am. I know I should believe in her, but there's only so much she can do against a disease that is so threatening


----------



## kateann1201 (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm so sorry for you guys =( Enjoy every moment you can with her. 

This song always reminds me of my old shepherds last days before we had to let him go...


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I am so sorry you are going through this with your pup and that you didn't get better news. Take the time to cherish the special moments you have with her. It is so difficult to watch this horrible disease take our beloved pups from us. Wishing you many more special moments.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I am so sorry sweetheart that you are going through this.

I am praying that the medicine gives Bebe some relief. I pray that she wont be any pain.

I am praying for you and your girl. Talk to her all the time, tell her how much you love her, take lots of pictures.

If you can, try to take her to her favourite places.. I did that with my Lucy. I managed to take her to the beach and to the park a few times. That helped me.

Praying very hard for both of you.

Tracy and Angel Lucy.


----------



## gigobebe (Jan 11, 2011)

Things are really not looking good. When she came home, she lay in the living room by herself while we were eating in the family room. I lured her over with a treat, and when she lay down, I saw how humongous her stomach is. It's so incredibly bloated. I don't know if you can tell from the picture because I snapped it with my phone. The lighting is also off, but ... 

I wish she had more energy so I can take her out and walk around, maybe get some sun. But I'm afraid she doesn't have the strength. I've used this word so many times but it's just so. *heartbreaking*.


----------



## gigobebe (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for your encouraging words. Knowing that you are all here cheering her on makes me and Bebe smile


----------



## maerc24 (Dec 6, 2010)

I am so very sorry you and she are going through this. My thoughts and prayers are with you and Bebe tonight. **big hugs**


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry. It's a terrible time, when you know you're losing them and their bubbly joy in life is reduced to an occasional flip of the tail. Try to fill the last days with love. You and Bebe will both know you did the best you could for her, and there is peace in that.

Holding you and Bebe in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## gigobebe (Jan 11, 2011)

We are preparing ourselves for her loss. 

We took her back to the hospital for a checkup today, and the doctor said that she is bleeding from the tumor, and that's why her stomach is so huge. He told us to increase the dosage of chemo medicines (Prednisone and Cytoxan) and hopefully that will slow down the bleeding so that her body can absorb the blood. But if the bleeding can't be slowed by the medicine, then it is time to bring her in.

The doctor said she is in a horrible condition right now, and all we're trying to do is to make her last few days more comfortable. I go back and forth between being extremely sad just thinking about the future and trying to cherish the last moments that we have together. 

It is especially painful for me because we grew up together. She joined our family when I was in eighth grade, and accompanied me all through four years of high school. I went to college across the country so for the last four years, I haven't been home to be with her. I just graduated in May, and with a full time job I haven't been able to spend as much time with her as I'd have liked. But now that this is happening, I took off work to spend the last few days with her and let her know that I'm here for her. Throughout my 22 years, I have never had to experience the loss of a loved one, and I break down just thinking of losing our dear Bebe.

We are taking lots of pictures and videos. I wish she had enough strength to go outside and walk around but she really doesn't. 

I want to thank everyone so much for your kind words and wishes and prayers. It helps immensely knowing that there is a support system here when Bebe does leave us. I miss her already.


----------



## z&mom (Oct 7, 2006)

I'm so sorry, my heart is breaking for you. I feel so sad looking at those pictures of Bebe  Please cherish every moment you have with her. Sending our good thoughts and prayers your way...


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I am so sorry to read about BeBe. You will all be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I am so sorry you are going through this with your dear Bebe. So many of us here have been through it before and know the pain you feel all too well. I have lit a candle for you.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Many prayers coming for you and your family and Bebe. So many of us have been in your shoes and it is the hardest decision, but most loving, to not let them suffer when their quality of life cannot be regained.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh I am so sorry that Bebe is having a hard time. Spoil her rotten. Give her all the things she wanted to eat but wasn't allowed. Take lots of pictures. 

I am sending prayers for your sweet girl, and for you too. 

Tracy and Angel Lucy


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I know how you feel, I lost my golden Daisy to hemangio in June she was only 6 years old. I'm so sorry for what you're going through and I pray you'll have more time with her.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Ohh I am so sorry! Enjoy each precious moment and try not to think about the future. Each minute you have with your dear pup is special. 
(((((HUGS)))))


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

Sending you enormous hugs. We understand what you're going through. My Bridget who died of osteosarcoma had two weeks from diagnosis to the day we sent her to the Rainbow Bridge. Just know you gave her a wonderful life and she knows that. We are all here for you. Spending time with her and keeping her comfortable are incredible gifts you can give her.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry. Love her gently and try to make the very best of the time you have together.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

My heart goes out to you at this very difficult and sad time. (((HUGS)))

Make memories to help you in the days ahead. Savor the smell that is uniquely Bebe, feel the softness of her fur. hold the warmth of her against your heart.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am keeping you and BeBe in my prayers.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

You and Bebe will be in our thoughts in the coming very tough days.


----------



## gigobebe (Jan 11, 2011)

Thank you SO much for your prayers! Bebe has been a lot more energetic today. She is able to get up much more easily and she just seems much happier. It makes me smile when I see her happy--the past few days have been so hard because she just lays there and doesn't seem to want to move. So again, thank you to everyone for your prayers. I'm sure that's what is helping her right now. 

xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxxo


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I am so glad to hear that Bebe gas more energy. Keeping you both in my prayers. Love her up. 

Tracy and angel Lucy.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I'll keep you and Bebe in my thoughts. Cherish these last remaining days as much as you can with her. Keep fighting, Bebe!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am glad that she had more energy today. May tomorrow bring even better news for BeBe.


----------



## mygoldenkids (Oct 4, 2010)

I understand exactly what you are going through. I lost my Maggie to a hemangiosarcoma of the spleen. The reason that they get so listless, lay there, etc is because there is the internal bleeding. Once the dog has rested (and as it progresses, this period of time will get longer & longer), the body reabsorbs the blood. With internal bleeding, their oxygen saturation levels go way dow, which is why they get so weak. 

I chose not to do any surgery/chemo because the ER vet had said that with all of the internal bleeding, she was very confident that in circulating through the blood, that the cancer had already most likely spread to her other organs. She also told me that with surgery, Maggie would only have a few more months. 

This all happened over a period of about 3 days. She likely had been struggling for some time, but I simply figured that she was 11 1/2, so she was going to have some days where she was a bit more tired. Besides, she would always perk back up. I knew something was very wrong when she did not eat.

It is an extremely personal decision, and each owner has to make the choice that is best for them. I chose to give Maggie peace. The vet said she wasn't really in pain w/ the bleeding, but I always wondered how they really can know such a thing. 

Maggie was my first golden and the most loving and gentle girl. I miss her every single day. My heart goes out to you. When the time comes, my Maggie and all the other sweet pups will be waiting for her at the bridge.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

I am so, so sorry you're going through this. We lost our Teddy to the same thing in October. From the day we rushed him to the emergency vet, he was with us only a week more. Like you, I'd had him since I was in the eighth grade, grew up with him and raised him. I wasn't there when he passed away and that's a regret I will always live with. It's the hardest thing watching our dogs go through this. And yes, its very unexpected. I'm in tears reading this thread because it just touches home. 
I'm praying for you and your baby girl! Stay strong and love her with everything you have!! *hugs*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gigo*

Gigo

Just checking in and praying for Bebe!


----------



## sunflowerkd (Oct 26, 2010)

I am so glad she is feeling better . I do hope and pray she improves every day . Like everyone else I have lost a golden to cancer. I feel your pain and I am sorry to hear of your situation. Enjoy her company .


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Praying for Bebe and you


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

How is Bebe today ? I hope she is ok. I am thinking of you both and sending you prayers for strength. Give Bebe a cuddle from me and tell her she is loved. 

Tracy and Angel Lucy


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Bumping up. How is Bebe?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bebe*

Praying for Bebe and you.


----------



## gigobebe (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks so much for asking!!! She is doing so well now. I am conflicted because I know she can't possibly recover completely, but I think being at home and having all our attention and the medicine are all helping her feel better!!! The most important thing is that she seems to be a lot happier, she has more energy, and I'm able to take her out to the park to walk around a little bit. She gets tired easily and has to lay down, but I'm sure she still enjoys being out in the sun instead of cooped up at home. She seems like a normal dog again, not an end-stage cancer patient. We are all trying to keep our hopes up and do everything we can to spoil her with all our love.

I've said this before, but I really think it's everyone's wishes and prayers that helped. It's giving her strength to fight against the cancer, and seeing her happy while battling her disease is the most that we could possibly ask for. Deep heartfelt thank yous to everyone.


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

I am so glad she is feeling better and she's been able to do some of her favorite things! You and Bebe continue to be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks for the positive update. Fingers still crossed for your girl.


----------



## sunflowerkd (Oct 26, 2010)

Love the up beat news.. Sending prayers and positive thoughts .


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gigobebe*

Gigobebe

I am glad she is home with you and live each day to the fullest.
I will continue to pray for BeBe and you.


----------



## gigobebe (Jan 11, 2011)

It is truly a miracle. Thank you for all your prayers. 

The doctor said last Thursday that she probably won't make it to a week. At the time, it really seemed that way. 

But here we are, about to hit Friday, and she's doing better and better each day. She is her old self: hungry, energetic, and playful. It makes it hard for me to go to work because all I want to do is spend every second I can with her. 

I'm so glad that I found so much support here. My family and I and Bebe have taken all your kind words and wishes and thoughts to heart. 










She looks so much better than in the picture at the hospital right?


----------



## LDGrillo (Dec 20, 2010)

Wow! Amazing! This is such a wonderful story : ) She look likes a different dog


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I am hoping you are granted many more months with your Bebe. When I was told my Golden boy, Beau, had osteosarcoma he was given the prospect of 5 more weeks survival time. Instead he lived amazing well almost 5 months, well beyond the expected.

Your dog looks beautiful! I'll be keeping you and Bebe in my thoughts.


----------



## gigobebe (Jan 11, 2011)

Thank you BayBeams and LDGrillo!

I hope Bebe will be as lucky as Beau!


----------



## gigobebe (Jan 11, 2011)

I do have one concern: Bebe has peed inside the house twice. Is it because she can't control her bladder? Or feel it? Usually, when she needs to pee she will come find us and we let her outside, but when she peed inside the house it's always a very very small amount which makes me think that she doesn't know she's peeing and that it just comes out? it's just a few drops and most of it just gets on her tail and behind  Did this happen to anyone else?

When she knows she needs to pee, she pees a lot. I know because I go outside with her and I hear her pee for a while. Can anyone offer any insight? Thanks so much <3


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gigobebe*

Gigobebe

What was BeBe's diagnosis?
You could tell the vet about her two accidents.
My guess is because BeBe is sick she had the two accidents.


----------



## gigobebe (Jan 11, 2011)

Bebe has hemangiosarcoma, and as of the last visit to the vet, they did an ultrasound and the vet said that the tumors have covered half her liver. But this was well over a week ago, and we have not gone back to the vet to do a checkup because she seems to be doing so well. Also, she really doesn't like going to the hospital, so we figured unless something seems really wrong we would just keep her at home.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gigobebe*

Glad to hear BeBe is holding her own.
We lost our Snobear, 10 year old Samoyed to hemangiosarcoma of the liver on Mrch 27, 2010.

I am praying for BeBe and you!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

A possibility might be that she has a bladder infection as a separate issue from her cancer diagnosis. That could cause her to urinate more often and have accidents.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up for prayers for BEBE.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

BeBe looks gorgeous and like she is feeling so much better. I pray you have her for a long time. Maybe with the tumors on her liver it is pressing on her bladder so she cant control herself. Can you put some put some pee pads down for her maybe?


----------



## gigobebe (Jan 11, 2011)

Thank you so much everyone for your wishes. I am starting to think this is the beginning of the end. She wouldn't eat today, and even though I took her to the park and she ran around, she should be really hungry but she still wouldn't eat her food when she got back home. Sigh. Yesterday she had a fever too--her tongue was so hot. She also has had a lot of diarrhea today. 

What a roller coaster ride this is. One minute she's doing great and then all of a sudden not so well.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

oh no =( sending you strength and hugs and many many prayers!! Cherish your baby! Give her lots of hugs and lots of love!! I am so SO sorry you're going through this =(. I hope she feels better and you get more time with her. Stay strong!


----------



## gigobebe (Jan 11, 2011)

Thank you musicgirl! I will be sure to do that. As hard as it is, we were prepared for her to leave a long time ago so this is all just bonus time. I just wish I didn't have to go to work during the week so I could stay with her all the time.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I will keep you in my thoughts. It is so hard to let them go even when we know it is a loving decision. Hoping for some better days....


----------

